
One Idea to Speed Up Corona Vaccine: Deliberately Infect People - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/one-idea-for-speeding-a-coronavirus-vaccine-deliberately-infecting-people-11589221164
======
moonbug
That'd be vaccination, then.

